# Eat your hearts out Uber only drivers



## Sacto Burbs (Dec 28, 2014)

my St. Patrick's Day email from Lyft just now

During tomorrow's festivities, don't risk a ticket - *make sure passengers leave any open containers behind*. Worried someone gave you a low rating for enforcing the rules? Leave a comment in the feedback box, or let us know directly.


----------



## Juber (Feb 3, 2015)

Sacto Burbs said:


> my St. Patrick's Day email from Lyft just now
> 
> During tomorrow's festivities, don't risk a ticket - *make sure passengers leave any open containers behind*. Worried someone gave you a low rating for enforcing the rules? Leave a comment in the feedback box, or let us know directly.


----------



## krazydrive (Nov 18, 2014)

Eh .


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

Presumably before pax enters the ride. 

No problem leaving behind a partial whiskey bottle or unopened beer in my ride. Has to go in the back before entry. Conveniently forget it's there on my part when ride ends. Open beer or open alcohol containers? Nope. Toss before entry. They still sneak one by from time to time though them little suckers.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Sacto Burbs said:


> my St. Patrick's Day email from Lyft just now
> 
> During tomorrow's festivities, don't risk a ticket - *make sure passengers leave any open containers behind*. Worried someone gave you a low rating for enforcing the rules? Leave a comment in the feedback box, or let us know directly.


Or... instant drive off and cancel when you spot open containers. No arguments with drunks and no hassle. If it's busy another ping will quickly be forthcoming.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Or... instant drive off and cancel when you spot open containers. No arguments with drunks and no hassle. If it's busy another ping will quickly be forthcoming.


OR shut and lock the doors, hit cancel after appropriate time expiration to get the cancel fee. Better route if trying to hit acceptance rate thresholds.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> OR shut and lock the doors, hit cancel after appropriate time expiration to get the cancel fee. Better route if trying to hit acceptance rate thresholds.


Yeah, sometimes I'll circle the block until the three minutes are up, then go back to the pickup location and hit No Show.


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Yeah, sometimes I'll circle the block until the three minutes are up, then go back to the pickup location and hit No Show.


Yeah, I'm through doing a driver pout on non-cooperative pax and just cancelling without the cancel fee. Pax are normally so trashed they know they screwed up. Haven't had one ***** to the boss yet. If they did they'd get an earful from me. Just pull away far enough so you're out of their range.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> Yeah, I'm through doing a driver pout on non-cooperative pax and just cancelling without the cancel fee. Pax are normally so trashed they know they screwed up. Haven't had one ***** to the boss yet. If they did they'd get an earful from me. Just pull away far enough so you're out of their range.


Sometimes it's quite entertaining. I pulled up outside one party house for a Lyft Line. The 90 second timer expired and the girl hadn't bothered to come outside, so I hit no show and collected $5. She phoned and drunkenly informed me that it's Lyft's policy that drivers have to phone on Line rides.

She rerequested Line and, because I was still there and knew she was still inside, I accepted. I figured she wouldn't get her shit together within another 90 seconds. At around the 1 minute mark on the timer she phones again."I just got an email saying I was charged $5! I AM COMING OUT NOW - DO NOT CANCEL AGAIN!"

"Sure, no problem", I say.

The timer runs out; she's still inside. I hit No Show and collect another $5. Easiest, most satisfying 10 bucks I've earned on Lyft


----------



## scrurbscrud (Sep 11, 2014)

I make the call. Don't say anything, just let a few seconds run til they hang up. Call was made, on record. They had their time to get out.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

scrurbscrud said:


> I make the call. Don't say anything, just let a few seconds run til they hang up. Call was made, on record. They had their time to get out.


On regular Lyft you have to call. I usually press the call button and end the call before it goes out.

On Line you don't have to call. In fact it's frowned upon by Lyft. When the timer runs out the screen just changes to: "Did you pick up x"? and a button for No Show and another button for Yes, Pax On Board


----------

